# United States & Canada Vacations Forums > Nantucket, Martha's Vineyard, Cape Cod Travel Forum >  >  Restaurants on the Cape

## katva

For over ten years, my sister has spent 2 weeks at WHOI teaching in early-mid June.  This year, she is extending her trip and will be spending 4 or 5 days in Provincetown with her husband (they so rarely get a vacation!).  She asked me about good restaurants---I have NO idea --have only been in off-season with a client, and dinner was at their residence.  Any ideas for her?  They like great food, but are very laid back, so nothing too fancy would appeal to them.

----------


## MIke R

well you're in luck... I have lived there full time for 8 years and I  still live and work there in the summer

here is the short list

number 1 is Front Street..not only is it the best place in PTown but its in my top ten  of all time..I am a regular weekly diner there

the rest in no particular order

Bubulas ..locals hangout
Devons...great little cafe
Fanizzis..on the water....good food..great atmosphere

----------


## katva

Perfect---thanks!  I am copying and pasting your suggestions into an email to her.  They live in Kansas, and a trip to the shore is rare for them, outside of work, work, work.

----------


## MIke R

tell them also the Beachcomber in Wellfleet ( about 25 minutes from PTown is the quintessential beach  bar, up on a bluff, overlooking the ocean...also in Wellfleet Macs Shack is  an awesome clam shack

----------


## katva

Great!  Will do!  I just got a very thankful response to my email from her---I will reply with these--the beach bar sounds so nice.  She is really excited, and now I wish we could go too!

----------


## MIke R

yeah the Beachcomber rocks..Wellfleet Oysters for a  buck a piece at Happy Hour...good pub grub...excellent music....a happening place all day and all night

I might be there then...tell them to stop by the CeeJay fishing parties booth on the town wharf and say hi

do they know where they are staying?

----------


## katva

Sounds like a blast!  I will have them look for you, they are Peggy and Brian---he loves to fish, so who knows?  You may have a customer.  I know they are staying in Orleans first, at "A Little Inn on Pleasant Bay"---but don't know where in Provincetown, or if they have booked anything yet-----do you have suggestions?

----------


## MIke R

Pleasant bay is beautiful.....

P Town is mostly a B&B  kind of town...The PTown Inn is ok...Kevin and Kate stay at Surfside when they come...places just a few minutes out of town on Beach Point are nice...I like the Crows Nest

----------


## MIke R

also my old Cafe that I owned and operated in the west end, which is now called Relish, is good for  take out

----------


## katva

All noted--thanks so much!

----------


## Rosemary

What is that lovely boulangerie in Wellfleet?

----------


## MIke R

oh yes!!!..I forgot about that place...wow....an amazing bakery and I hear an equally amazing  bistro....thanks for that..authentic french bakers and chefs

PB Boulangerie and Bistro is its name

----------


## Rosemary

Ten Tables seems to be a new place on Bradford Street that looks interesting, too.

----------


## Eve

Is that the bakery that sells the dirtbombs???

----------


## Rosemary

I am unfamiliar with that delicacy.  We'll have to wait for the local expert.

----------


## sbhlvr

Eve, I think they sell something like the dirt bombs. You can also find them at Cottage Street Bakery in Orleans and The Hole in One and The Fairway in Eastham on rt. 6.

----------


## sbhlvr

> Sounds like a blast!  I will have them look for you, they are Peggy and Brian---he loves to fish, so who knows?  You may have a customer.  I know they are staying in Orleans first, at "A Little Inn on Pleasant Bay"---but don't know where in Provincetown, or if they have booked anything yet-----do you have suggestions?



I believe that Inn is really in Harwich. I go by it on my way out of Orleans to Chatham. Let me know if she needs any info in that area. We're in Orleans and I know Chatham well also.
 Too bad you can't make it to the Cape. The Beachcomber is great. We are going with a group the weekend of 6/17. www.thebeachcomber.com

If your sis needs a great place to eat in the area near the inn, I highly recommend the Impudent Oyster. The resto at the Wequassett ( right down the street from the inn)is suppose to be good but it's pricey. Anyway, let me know if you need any info, however I'll be on SBH for 2 weeks starting this Sat.
Carol

----------


## katva

Thanks so much, Carol!  I am going to send her these recommendations as well.  I know she stays at WHOI for 2 weeks, I think in the "dorms" there (with the Med. students she teaches)--she may very well be looking for a good meal out, before her husband arrives.....she's been doing this trip for many years---and is looking forward to adding on to the work trip this year.  Yes, I wish we could go!  Looks beautiful!  Have a wonderful trip(s)!!

----------


## Rosemary

Related theme-first bluefish of the season has been caught on the Vineyard!  Three pounds.

----------


## MIke R

wow...thats a little early for them..

by the way ...here is an article on Ten Tables, among other new things in PTown this summer


Ten Tables looks very interesting

http://www.wickedlocal.com/provincet...#axzz1LNmLXttm

----------


## Rosemary

I wondered if that was early.  TT seems to have sister branches in Cambridge and Jamaica Plain.  Eclectic locations. I hope they do well.

----------


## MIke R

yeah its a little early...we usually catch our first bluefish  early June and MV is usually two weeks ahead of us

----------


## MIke R

given how unusually cold it has been in New England this spring ( I have a fire going tonight...again! )..makes it even more surprising that bluefish are that  early

----------


## Rosemary

We have a fire as well.  In fact have every night this week.  The kittens are happy about this, but if it goes on much longer we'll need to break out the Duraflames.

----------


## MIke R

never seen a spring like this.....

no duraflames here...we  never let the wood pile get lower than two cords...

----------


## Rosemary

They're okay in a pinch.  By pinch, I mean wanting a fire during the second week in May.  Geez.

----------


## KevinS

Ten Tables looks interesting.  

Our visits to P-Town are necessarily short, in part because our  visits to SBH are necessarily long.  

We have one must-do restaurant (Front St) and a few favorites (Fanizzi's, the Mews, Bubala's) that we always try to visit.  With our limited time, these favorites don't leave much room for trying new things.

That being said, we'll be watching the reviews on Ten Tables to see if we need to insert them into our restaurant rotation.

----------


## MIke R

you will be the first to know...I will be checking it out 

speaking of reviews...they are coming in on my daughters place and they are very good!

check it out

http://www.menuism.com/restaurants/f...nasquan-590027

----------


## Rosemary

They are great!  Good for her.

----------


## katva

Rosemary---I just love your new picture!

----------


## amyb

Mike I am thrilled for her-a very nice write up indeed.

----------


## KevinS

Nice reviews.

----------


## KevinS

Rosemary,

Nice avatar.

"Ridin' high atop the main mast
Harbor stretched out below"

----------


## andynap

Excellent reviews- shame it's a little far for me

----------


## Peter NJ

Andy it really isnt that far..My Sister lives in New Hope and gets to my Brothers place in Manasquan in about 50 minutes..It would be a nice 2 day 1 night trip for you..Plus the Resto is attached to a nice Inn..Nice little town to stroll around and Spring Lake is only 10 minutes away..Beaches everywhere..Beautiful sightseeing..You would like.

----------

